
A Boy and his Atom: IBM made the world's “smallest” movie - viksit
http://www.research.ibm.com/articles/madewithatoms.shtml
======
viksit
"The ability to move single atoms, one of the smallest particles of any
element in the universe, is crucial to IBM's research in the field of atomic-
scale memory. In 2012, IBM scientists announced the creation of the world's
smallest magnetic memory bit, made of just 12 atoms. This breakthrough could
transform computing by providing the world with devices that have access to
unprecedented levels of data storage. But even nanophysicists need to have a
little fun. In that spirit, the scientists moved atoms by using their scanning
tunneling microscope to make … a movie, which has been verified by Guinness
World Records™ as The World’s Smallest Stop-Motion Film."

Came across this link on the article submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11977298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11977298)

